# How to Carpet your Sub Box - Video



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Without a good understanding of the proper way to wrap a subwoofer enclosure, applying carpet can be a daunting task. Allow me to solve your problems as I teach you how to rap... er I mean WRAP a sub box!

If you enjoy be sure to check out my plethora of other videos! (Click the image for video)


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice thanks.


----------



## hammondc (Feb 8, 2013)

Good video. Wrapping one up this weekend actually.


----------

